# Pluto Water - Americas Physic



## rush2112

Looking for information on these old water bottles. Embossed Pluto Water - American Physic.
 Thanks






[/IMG]


----------



## Bottles r LEET

Pluto Water was a trademark for a strongly laxative natural water product which was very popular in the United States in the early 20th century. The water's high native content of mineral salts generally made it effective within one hour of ingestion, a fact the company played up in their promotional literature. Company advertisements stated the laxative was effective from a half hour to two hours after ingestion.
 Pluto Water was bottled in French Lick, Indiana. It was advertised "America's Laxative" with the slogan "When Nature Won't, PLUTO Will". The bottle and many advertisements featured an image of the devil, while its namesake was the Roman god of the underworld. http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Pluto_Water

 I have a couple of them myself, large and small size. They are neat bottles IMO.


----------



## rush2112

It's funny you mentioned the devil. There is a devilish figure in the cup on the very bottom of this bottle. I found this very strange and never saw anything like it before.
 Thanks for the information.


----------



## VTdigger

I have a few of these but it's nice to know the history of it. I always thought it was basicly water taken from a really polluted source that had all sorts of nasty's in the pollutants in it but caused dirrahea and made people sick


----------



## Jim

This was one of the very first bottles I ever found, almost 20 years ago. I still have it, too. They may be common, but they are a cool bottle.  ~Jim


----------



## cyberdigger

I was just digging through boxes today and ran across mine again.. here's a pic of the base:


----------



## myersdiggers1998

Here's the top to a blob pluto I dug a couple years back.It's a quart bottle.


----------



## barrelsofbottles

I was searching on google for Pluto Water bottles because I have one with the word Physic spelled "Phisic."
 I came across this forum which I just joined!
 Has anyone ever seen a Pluto bottle with this misspelled word?
 Also, on the bottom of the bottle with the devil it just says Pluto and there is a P embossed next to the devil.  On the top of the bottle the letters LHC are embossed.  On the very bottom of the bottle it has 232 OF and the word ROOT.
 There are horizontal lines in the bottle also.  There is no size as far as how many ounces but I took my measuring cup and added water.  It held about 22 oz.
 Any help out there?  This makes my second bottle with something misspelled.
 Thanks!


----------



## barrelsofbottles

I'm also posting a picture of the bottom.  It doesn't seem as detailed as the picture above posted by Cyberdigger.


----------



## VTdigger

Never seen that error before I throw them aside when I dig them now,  I might have to see if I can go find some to see if there misspelled.


----------



## barrelsofbottles

I actually tried to contact the company.  I will post if I hear from them. []


----------

